# Looking for opinions on the mix.



## Mitchelltanner (Mar 4, 2013)

We just adoped a mix, and are hearing alot of opinions on the mix. So we thought it would be fun to get a few more. What I DO know is shes a great dog and we love her no matter what she is!

Vital facts: 

Weight: 47lbs

Coat: Short (coarse feeling) (longer patches tail and neck) (no undercoat)

Color: Liver, Tan, White (with small speckles in the white)

Age: Vet said 10-12 Months

Other: Paws are NOT webbed, Front dew claws no rear, 
Skin is pink with large grey spots, Alot of excess skin on neck.
Muscular build-Very strong, 
Low set tail-Relaxed it is almost between rear legs

Behavior: Stubburn, Likes to dig ALOT, Dosent bark much
Good with kids and cats, Not afraid of water, Loves to herd me and nip at my boots when we run.


















































Shelter said they think she was. Border Collie/Lab Mix, Also heard: Aussie Shepard/Pointer, Aussie Shepard/Heeler, Aussie Shepard/Lab


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I see a TON of border collie in that dog's head, but I don't know what else. I'd buy lab for the build, though.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Definitely see a lot of herder in her, but not sure what else.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Look at that expression! Border collie all the way! SO BC mostly with some lab/ hound shepherdy dog in play!!


----------



## Mitchelltanner (Mar 4, 2013)

Do smooth border collie useually have a wiry rough coarse coat?, Beause if shes mixed with lab I just have to wonder where the rough short coat came from most labs i know are quite a bit softer then her. Plus every lab cross i've met usually inherites webbed feet or double coat.

Maybe Something else with a coarse short single coat, Plus I dont think the excess neck rolls are from the BC side.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Mitchelltanner said:


> Do smooth border collie useually have a wiry rough coarse coat?, Beause if shes mixed with lab I just have to wonder where the rough short coat came from most labs i know are quite a bit softer then her. Plus every lab cross i've met usually inherites webbed feet or double coat.
> 
> Maybe Something else with a coarse short single coat, Plus I dont think the excess neck rolls are from the BC side.


Hound? would or could account for all of that. 

And frankly BCs can come with ANY kind of coat. Including long and wirey and curly.


----------



## Mitchelltanner (Mar 4, 2013)

Well We just got back from our first obedience class, And the instructor told us that she used to breed border collies. and that Robin is in her opinion a Border Collie / Australian Shepard mix. She said that she has saw that mix before, purposely breed for dog sports.


----------

